# Forellenangeln ohne Schein?



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,
möglicher Weise habt Ihr auch schon von Forellenanlagen  in Deutschland gehört, die auch Angler ohne Schein an die Rute lassen. Allerdings wird an gerade diesen Anlagen häufiger kontrolliert, als an Anlagen, bei denen der Schein (zum Glück) Pflicht ist.
Ich selbst bin der Meinung, dass sowas nicht sein darf, weil dann Menschen angeln, die möglicherweise grausam mit den Fischen umgehen, weil sie sich nicht anders zu helfen wissen.
Allerdings finde ich, dass Kinder ohne Schein mit ihrem Vater oder sonstwas der dann den Schein hat, angeln dürfen sollten. Denn der Vater wird den Kindern wohl zeigen, was sie tun, müssen.

Was haltet Ihr von Anlagen, für die kein Schein benötigt wird?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Es wird überall ein Schein benötigt.
Ich persönlich kenne aber keinen FoPU der das kontrolliert.
Wäre auch Schwachsinn, da er dann fast keine Kunden mehr hätte.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Mein bekannter hat mir mal von einem solchen forellenpuff erzählt. ich war selbst noch nicht da.
Doch, ich hab schon puffs erlebt, da wurd ich beim ausstellen des scheins gefragt. Wobei das nur einmal war, danach hat die Dame den gar nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## pionier2511 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also ich finde das generell keiner ohne schein Angeln sollte weil dise Person ja auch rein rechtlich gar keinen Fisch töten darf , die darf man erst wenn man seine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat . |uhoh:

Und auch an Forellenpuffs muss ein Schein vorhanden sein , ich kenne z.b. einen fall wo ein Betreiber einer solchen Anlage eine riesen strafe zahlen musste weil ein paar kinder im alter von 10-13 jahen an solch einer anlage angelten und ihre Fische NICHT waidgerecht töteten und dies dem dort ansässigem Veterinäramt gemeldet wurde . Da wurden an der Anölage dann öffter kontrollen durchgeführt und nichtschein inhaber haben auch ne strafe bekommen wegen wilderei .


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Melde mich nochmal.
Und oute mich als bisher den einzigen, der bisher mir egal angeklickt hat.
Das liegt einfach daran, dass es mir eigentlich wirklich lattenzack ist.
Ohne FoPu's an denen man ohne Schein angeln "darf" würden viele Angler gar keine Angler sein.
Viele fangen dort an, und würden ohne dies gar nicht zum angeln kommen.
Kinder, die noch keine 14 sind, dürfen offiziel gar nicht angeln.
An "echten" Gewässern gibt es dann oft hohe Strafen, am FoPu hat man hingegen noch oft gute Erfolge.
Deswegen finde ich das schon okay, wenn dort Leute ohne Schein angeln, solange waidgerecht gehandelt, und/oder wenn dies nicht der fall ist, darauf hingewiesen wird.


Es ist einfach eine gute Möglichkeit Leute überhaupt zum Angeln zu bekommen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## froggy31 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also an Forellenanlagen, wo es auch Personal bzw. Beaufsichtigung gibt sehe ich kein Problem ohne Schein zu angeln.
Finde es überissen überall die Lizenz zu forden, obwohl damit garnicht gesagt ist das der F-Schein Inhaber wirklich waidgerecht mit den Tieren umgeht.
Hab da schon sachen gesehen an Anlagen wo der Schein Pflicht ist :v.......

Ist wie mit nem KFZ Führerschein, einen haben bedeutet nicht unfallfrei fahren......


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

also, dass Kinder unter 14 nicht angeln dürfen, stimmt nicht. Es gibt immer noch die Möglichkeit einen Jugenfischereischein zu kaufen und dann in Begleitung eines Erwachsenes angeln zu dürfen, so ist das zum Beispiel in NRW.

Naja, stimmt, dass gerade dort Jugendliche ans Angeln kommen. Hatte ich jetzt gar nihct bedacht, weil ich an der holländischen Grenze wohne, und die Kidner einfach mit bekannten in NL angeln können. 
Es wäre ja im Prinzip eine Idee, Schnupper-kurse an Forellenanlagen zu veranstalten, wo Jugendliche ohne Schein sich das mal angucken können und auch mal zur rute greifen dürfen und so Interesse unter der Leitung mehrerer erfahrener Angler entwickeln können.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

in nicht jedem bundesland ist der schein am fp pflicht.
also erst mal gucken was die gesetzeslage des jeweiligen bl hergibt.

Zitat: "Also ich finde das generell keiner ohne schein Angeln sollte weil dise Person ja auch rein rechtlich gar keinen Fisch töten darf , die darf man erst wenn man seine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat ."

diese aussage ist falsch.ich brauche keinen schein damit ich ein wirbeltier töten darf.
hierzu gabs schon genug diskussionen.

Zitat:"Und auch an Forellenpuffs muss ein Schein vorhanden sein , ich kenne z.b. einen fall wo ein Betreiber einer solchen Anlage eine riesen strafe zahlen musste weil ein paar kinder im alter von 10-13 jahen an solch einer anlage angelten und ihre Fische NICHT waidgerecht töteten und dies dem dort ansässigem Veterinäramt gemeldet wurde . Da wurden an der Anölage dann öffter kontrollen durchgeführt und nichtschein inhaber haben auch ne strafe bekommen wegen wilderei ."

dies ist auch nicht richtig siehe oben.


antonio


----------



## fischcatcher95 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Da jetzt oft der Aufruf kam, das man da auch einen Schein braucht kann ich dazu nur sagen das wir in BW im Vorbereitungslehrgang gelernt haben das man bei so Zuchtanlagen (liebevoll forellenpuffs genannt) auch ohne Angelschein angeln DARF! Solang die Anlage unter 0,25hektar und keinen Anschluss an ein anderes Gewässer hat.

Die hatten einigen von uns sogar erlaubt gehabt und zugeschaut als wir an einer solchen anlage waren und geangelt haben....

also keine ahnung wie das jetzt mit dem rechtlichen aussieht..is mir auch egal hab ja den schein finde es aber trotzdem nicht gut wenn Leute angeln die keine Ahnung haben.

das Schlimmste war als ich einmal (und nie wieder #d ) an einem FoPU war und mitansehn musste was die Meschen die gar keine ahnung vom angeln und fische töten hatten den fischen antaten.

Naja ich finde da sollte man das rechtliche noch etwas anziehen da gibt es noch viele lücken... 

#h#h


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Da jetzt oft der Aufruf kam, das man da auch einen Schein braucht kann ich dazu nur sagen das wir in BW im Vorbereitungslehrgang gelernt haben das man bei so Zuchtanlagen (liebevoll forellenpuffs genannt) auch ohne Angelschein angeln DARF! Solang die Anlage unter 0,25hektar und keinen Anschluss an ein anderes Gewässer hat.
> 
> Die hatten einigen von uns sogar erlaubt gehabt und zugeschaut als wir an einer solchen anlage waren und geangelt haben....
> 
> ...



was meinst du wieviele rumlaufen mit schein und trotzdem keine ahnung haben oder haben wollen.
und lücken gibts diesbezüglich eigentlich nicht.
in einigen bl ist es erlaubt ohne schein in anderen nicht.
und wenn es nicht erlaubt ist macht sich der betreiber und der angler ohne schein strafbar.

antonio


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> also, dass Kinder unter 14 nicht angeln dürfen, stimmt nicht. Es gibt immer noch die Möglichkeit einen Jugenfischereischein zu kaufen und dann in Begleitung eines Erwachsenes angeln zu dürfen, so ist das zum Beispiel in NRW.


 

Es wohnen aber nicht alle in NRW.

In Niedersachsen gibt es diese Möglichkeit nicht.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Lorano (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also ich bin dafür dass man ohne Angelschein am Forellenpuff angeln darf.
Ich war jetzt schon an zahlreichen Teichen und nicht einer hat nach einem Schein gefragt.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich nie mit dem Angeln anfangen , wenn ich nicht vorher schonmal am Teich erste Eindrücke gewinnen dürfte.
Ich habe mich aber immer nach jedem Besuch mehr mit der angelei beschäftigt und Sachen wie Kiemenrundschnitt etc. gelernt.
Und natürlich auch angewand.
Egal wen ich am Teich beobachte, der haut der Forelle 1 mal auf den Kopf und schmeisst die in die dunkle Tiefkühlkiste #d

Also klar, je mehr ich mich mit dem Angeln beschäftige, lerne ich mehr Respekt vor dem Leben der Tiere usw., aber wie gesagt, hätte ich am Teich nicht meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht, so würde ich jetzt nicht meinen Schein machen.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch wurscht .....


 


Schön, dass wir einer Meinung sind:q.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

in nds braucht man auch keinen schein am fp.

antonio


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



antonio schrieb:


> in nds braucht man auch keinen schein am fp.
> 
> antonio


 

Sicher?
Wenn ja, kannst du mir nen Link zeigen, wo das steht?

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## replay_z (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ihr wisst schon das man überall auf der Welt, außer Deutschland, ohne Schein angeln darf.... ich persönlich finde das man den Angelschein freiwillig machen sollte, lediglich der Umgang mit Fisch, wie auch anderen Tieren, sollte gerecht sein

Fisch töten darf ja jeder auch ohne Schein


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Wenn ja, kannst du mir nen Link zeigen, wo das steht?
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



weil man in niedersachsen generell keinen schein benötigt außer an den gewässern wo es der eigentümer/pächter so haben will.
steht im figesetz nds. 
benötigt werden prüfungsnachweis oder perso.

antonio


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



replay_z schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das man überall auf der Welt, außer Deutschland, ohne Schein angeln darf.... ich persönlich finde das man den Angelschein freiwillig machen sollte, lediglich der Umgang mit Fisch, wie auch anderen Tieren, sollte gerecht sein
> 
> Fisch töten darf ja jeder auch ohne Schein



scheine brauchst du nicht nur in d, nur sind diese dort(im ausland) käuflich zu erwerben, wo benötigt.

antonio


----------



## replay_z (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

@antonio
eben


----------



## fischcatcher95 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

@ antonio:

ich meinte damit das ich es nicht gerne sehe wenn Leute die keinen angelschein und dadurch auch MEISTENS nicht das Wissen haben das man im vorbereitungslehrgang lernt.

also sorry nochmal für die unverständliche schreibweise


----------



## jungangler 93 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



antonio schrieb:


> was meinst du wieviele rumlaufen mit schein und trotzdem keine ahnung haben oder haben wollen.
> und lücken gibts diesbezüglich eigentlich nicht.
> in einigen bl ist es erlaubt ohne schein in anderen nicht.
> und wenn es nicht erlaubt ist macht sich der betreiber und der angler ohne schein strafbar.
> ...


 
stimmt#6:vik:

ich hab den umgang auch nicht beim kurs gelernt und geh bestimmt waidgerechter als manch andere mit ihnen um. außerdem glaub ich bis jetzt das wenn ich ner forelle, ordendlich eins auf den deckel geb, das die dann keinen kiemenschnitt braucht. 
pro forellenpuff:vik zum anfangen:q)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

naja, es wurde ja jetzt schon genannt, dass in anderen Länder *gar kein Schein* benötigt wird. Aber habt Ihr Euch schon mal angesehen, wie z.B. die Australier mit Fischen umgehen? Die werden teilweise lebendig ausgenommen etc. Sowas ist echt abartig. Schaut Euch mal Rex Hunt auf DMAX an, der ist zwar nicht so extrem, aber besonders gut, geht der nicht mit den Fischen um.
Natürlich gibt es immer Angler (sowohl mit, als auch ohne Schein) die ähnlich schlimm mit den Fischen umgehen, aber solchen gehört der Schein weggenommen.
Für Fopu's, an denen krein Schein benötigt wird, sollte man eigentlich eine Art Wächter haben, der dann ein wenig den Überblick hat, ob waidgerecht von den Anglern gehandelt wird, oder nicht. Und tut jemand dies nicht, wird er rausgeschmissen. Oder jeder Angler zahlt vor demangeln eine Art kaution, die er zurückbekommt, wenn der "Beobachter" gesehen hat, das der waidgerecht mit den Fischen umgeht.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich finde es grandios, dass die meisten Anlagenbetreiber eine Möglichkeit geschaffen haben, dass auch Angler ohne Schein ihr Hobby in deutschem Süßwasser fröhnen können.

An Forellenseen wird unser Angelnachwuchs geboren, es ist die einzige Gelegenheit ins den Angelsporthineinzuschnuppern ohne sich einem Verein anzuschließen, an der Küste zu wohnen oder schwarz zu angeln.

Wie mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird, hat mMn nichts mit dem Scheinerwerb zu tun, sondern mit einer Grundeinstellung, welche durch den Lehrstoff der Prüfung aber nicht vermittelt wird. Die Prüdung hat mMn nur den Sinn eine Hürde zu setzen, damit nicht jeder ans Wasser kann. Die Gewässer wären völlig überlaufen.
An Forellenanlagen besteht dieses Problem weniger, da in der Regel ausschließlich die Forelle als Zielfisch beangelt wird (natürliche Bestände an heimischen Fischarten werden i.d.R.in Ruhe gelassen) und an Trutten wird natürlich fleissig nachbesetzt wird. Es besteht keine Gefährdung für ein Ökosystem.

Ob an Forellenanlagen mehr Fische gequält werden als an freien Gewässern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
I.d.R. gibt es nämlich KEIN Catch&Release. 
Das Verangeln untermaßiger Fische kommt ebenfalls nicht vor, da nur maßige Forellen besetzt werden.
Unerwünschter Beifang muss ebenfalls kaum versorgt werden, da die meisten Arten der Forellenangelei sehr selektiv ist und der vergleichweise hohe Bestand an Forellen Beifänge zur Ausnahme machen.
Das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, in unserer Gegend immer noch sehr verbreitet (von Schein-Inhabern!!!), konnte ich ebenfalls noch nie am Forellensee beobachten.

Wer einen Fisch an den Haken bekommt, kann einfach nicht viel falsch machen, da unmittelbar nach der Landung das Töten erfolgt. Und das gelingt meiner Beobachtung nach auch Anfängern.

Natürlich gibt es solche und solche Anlagen, mit unterschiedlichem Klientel. Also genau wie an freien Gewässern auch.
Man sollte sich nur davor hüten die unbeaufsichtigten überbesetzten Badewannen, vollgestopft mit Sonntagsanglern, als Paradebeispiel für kommerzielle Teichanlagen zu betrachten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ist mir völlig wurscht, ob man in einem Puff einen Schein braucht oder nicht. Es ist mir aber genauso wurscht, ob Forellenpuffs überhaupt existieren oder nicht. Kenne die Dinger nur vom Hörensagen, solange ich im "wilden" Wasser auch nur ein Rotauge fangen kann, kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde in so einen "Paylake".


----------



## bobbl (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich finde, dass es eine Möglichkeit geben muss, Leuten das Angeln näher zu bringen.
Für die ersten Versuche macht doch niemand nen schein für etliche hundert Euro....
Wem aber das Angeln dort zusagt, der wird früher oder später sowieso die Prüfung machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist mir völlig wurscht, ob man in einem Puff einen Schein braucht oder nicht. Es ist mir aber genauso wurscht, ob Forellenpuffs überhaupt existieren oder nicht. Kenne die Dinger nur vom Hörensagen, solange ich im "wilden" Wasser auch nur ein Rotauge fangen kann, kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde in so einen "Paylake".



#h
#6


----------



## Benson (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hi,

ich finde es generell nicht verwerflich, dass man an solchen Anlagen keinen Schein braucht. Ich finde es sogar gut wenn dort der Anglernachwuchs gezielt gefördert wird. Wo sonst soll man erste Erfahrungen sammeln?

Allerdings halte ich es für die Pflicht des Anlagenbetreibers seinen Kunden zum Wohle der Fische zu erklären, wie man waidgerecht eine Forelle abschlägt und tötet. Hier kommen aber wahrscheinlich die Probleme auf. Die mit Angelschein brauchen eine solche Einführung nicht, die ohne Schein schon. Fragt er aber vor Angelbeginn wer einen Schein hat oder nicht, kann er im Prinzip alle ohne Schein gleich wieder nach Hause schicken. Ich denke deswegen fragen die wenigsten auch nach.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## franja1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

...das ist mit den Gesetzen wie mit Kaugummi...kann man ziehen wohin man will...wenn es nichts länderübergreifendes gibt mal auf die Bundesländer bezogen...hat es eh keinen Sinn...wie hier in MecPom mit dem Touristenschein....kein Geld da und schon können die Urlauber auf Friedfisch gehen...brauchen die nicht waidgerecht getötet werden#q...armes Deutschland...geht in anderen Ländern auch anders und hat einen besseren erzieherischen Erfolg....z.Bsp. Mindestmaß, Schonzeit und Kiemenschnitt nicht eingehalten...saftige Geldstrafe....datt sitzt.#6


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hi,
na ja , ich habe noch nie einen Fischereischein oder wie sich das Ding auch immer nennt besessen.
Angele aber schon gut 35 Jahre , bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler ?
Fehlt mir Wissen weil ich keinen Angelschein habe ?

Sorry , aber für alles benötigt man einen Schein , aber Kinder darf man ohne Befähigungsnachweis in die Welt setzen.
Das finde ich viel schlimmer als am Forellenpuff ohne Angelschein zu angeln.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hi,

mir ist es völlig egal ob im Fopu jemand nen Schein hat oder nicht, ich bin ja generell gegen die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines.

Generell bin ich aber für nen "Mini"-Kurs in dem, den Teilnehmern gezeigt wird wie man einen Fisch richtig und waidgerecht tötet.

Gerade dieser Punkt kommt (ich kann nur für die Prüfung in NRW sprechen) leider zu kurz. 

LG
Chris


----------



## kspr (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ich habe noch nie einen Fischereischein oder wie sich das Ding auch immer nennt besessen.
> Angele aber schon gut 35 Jahre , bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler ?
> Fehlt mir Wissen weil ich keinen Angelschein habe ?
> ...



wo soll ich denn sonst mal mit meinem Opa angeln gehen? #d

Ich denke das Angeln nichts mit dem Schein zu tun hat und der "schein" für viele Angler in Deutschland ein hinderniss ist (unwissenheit wie usw.) ihrem Hobby nach zu gehen.

Ich selber Fische wie Udo vorwiegend in Holland und dort wird den Kids schon von klein auf beigebracht was i.O ist und was nicht. Ob sie sich dran halten oder nicht, ändert an einem Angelschein rein gar nichts.

Oder ist man automatisch mit einem Autoführerschein dazu berechtigt die linke Spur auf der Autobahn als Dragkurs zu nutzen?

Es liegt einfach am Menschen selber wie er sich mit der Natur/Fischen verhält


kspr


----------



## kaizr (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das generell keiner ohne schein Angeln sollte weil dise Person ja auch rein rechtlich gar keinen Fisch töten darf , die darf man erst wenn man seine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat . |uhoh:



Und das gerechte Töten hast du dort gelernt? Das bezweifle ich. Es ist doch auch mal Fakt das niemand fürs Angeln begeistert werden kann, wenn er nicht die Gelegenheit dafür bekommt. Scheinpflicht an FoPu`s sind in meinen Augen quatsch.


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



kaizr schrieb:


> Scheinpflicht an FoPu`s sind in meinen Augen quatsch.





Ach ja, ist das so. Schade das es Leute gibt die das so sehen.

Ich kann sagen das ich schon dat übelste an Forellenteichen gesehen habe, was geht. 

Da standen Männer (keine Jugendlichen halbstarken, oder ähnliches) die waren einfach sowas von überfordert einen Fisch zu töten, das Ihnen fast die Ohren schief hingen. Die flitzten dann in allen Richtungen, um nach Hilfe zu fragen, da se nichtmal nen Totschläger in der Tasche hatten, geschweige noch nen spitzes/scharfes Messer. Hat man diesen dann erstmal gezeigt wie´s geht, grabschten se beim nächsten Fang zum best liegensten Stein und kloppte da wien blöder uff den Fisch ein, bis dieser keinen Mucks mehr von sich gab (aber auch nur noch nen halben Kopf hatte), und versuchten danach wie Dr. Titel den Herzstich zu setzen.



Also nee, tut mir echt leid, SO NICHT! ! ! 

Und ich behaupte mal, das dies kein Einzelfall ist. 


Und wer hier mit solch guten dingen um de Ecke kommt wie "Wo sollen die Leute das Angeln sonst lernen, und/oder nahe gelegt bekommen, die kann ich auch beruhigen.

Sendet diese Leute doch zu einem Angelverein, lasst die dort unter Aufsicht Probefischen, und so zu Ihrem Schein kommen. 

In nem Forellenpuff erlernt KEIN MENSCH DAS WAIDGERECHTE FISCHEN, und auch nicht das WAIDGERECHTE TÖTEN DER FISCHE. Wer das glaubt, ist dümmer als Karre Kies.

(hiervon ausgenommen sind die Leute die mit wirklich guten Scheininhabern da hingehen und ernsthaft dem Thema Angeln gegenüber stehen.)





*EDIT: Da fällt mir grad noch ein, man sollte nicht vergessen das es in Forellenpuffs nicht nur Forellen gibt, da schwimmen kleine Welse, Störe ect. rum. Hatte selbst mal mit nem Kumpel die Erfahrung machen dürfen das er nen Stör fing, und sich nicht getraut hatte diese zu versorgen, da er sich an diesen Fisch nicht ran getreut hat. Er kannte sowas nicht, und wollte es auch nicht berühren.... Sowat kann nich sein....*


----------



## olbi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

was machen eigentlich die fischer?machen die auch jeden hering tot ?sind wir in spanien anders? mit meinem spanischen angelschein kann ich in deutschland auch als gastangler angel,ohne jede prüfung:vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



olbi schrieb:


> sind wir in spanien anders? mit meinem spanischen angelschein kann ich in deutschland auch als gastangler angel,ohne jede prüfung




Jo richtig, kannste, aber Du mußt Dich an unsere Regeln halten. Machste dat nich, fährste mal eben ohne Deinen Schein wieder zurück nach Spanien.... :vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

ich glaub nicht, das die Deutschen Behörden ihm seinen Spanischen Angelschein abnehmen können.
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## olaf70 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Als 100%iger Forellenpuffverweigerer könnte es mir eigentlich egal sein, ob ein Schein verlangt wird oder nicht. Aber ich denke der Betreiber sollte bei Nichtverlangen bei absoluten Anfängern eine kleine Hilfestellung im Fische killen geben, damit es nicht zu unschönen und evtl. traumatisierenden Szenen am Teich kommt.
Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen,daß uns die Forellenpuffbetreiber durchaus einen sozialen Dienst erweisen, indem sie viele möchtegern Angler von den natürlichen Gewässern fernhalten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, das die Deutschen Behörden ihm seinen Spanischen Angelschein abnehmen können.
> Grüße
> Jogi




Na aber 100% meen bester. Fahr mal ins Ausland, kachel da die feine Dame von Welt mit Deinem Auto über´n Haufen, und schau dann ob de mit all Deinen mitgebrachten Papieren in der Brieftasche wieder nach Hause kommst. Oder meinste nen Angler aus Spanien hat hier Immunität ????


----------



## olaf70 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Das tollste am Anglerboard sind die geilen Vergleiche:

Fahrerflucht mit Personenschaden vs. Schwarzangeln !!

Aber sonst sicherlich vollkommen richtig.


----------



## King Wetzel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also ich bin der meinung das auch an den FoPu´s nen schein verlangt werden sollte alein schon nur wegen der gleichberechtigung und wenn ich dann machmal die leute sehen die garkeine ahnung und sinn für fisch gerechtigkeit haben da krieg ich das :v
also ganz klar ja zum schein 
MFG Henry#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Geht es hier um Puffs oder Scheinpflicht allgemein?

Der Schein macht niemanden zum besseren Angler. Niemanden. Wer keinen Bock hat schläft während dem Kurs oder ließt die Bild, durchfallen fällt da doch schwer, und Praxis gab es zumindest bei uns und allen mit denen ich drüber gesprochen habe keine.

In der aktuellen Form macht das wenig Sinn, da könnte man es auch lassen. 

Vor was habt ihr Angst wenn jemand ohne Schein angelt? Im Rest der Welt geht es auch, und auch dort gibt es genug verantwortungsvolle Angler die ordentlich mit Tieren umgehen. Und auch hier gibt es (mit Schein) genug Leute die genau das nicht tun.

Nur weil wir etwas hier machen muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein...

Wenn der Kurs wirklich praktisches Wissen vermitteln würde wäre ich gnadenlos dafür, aber in der aktuellen Form bringt das nix.

Der Forellenpuff bietet Anglern eine Möglichkeit, die ohne Schein fischen wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Das tollste am Anglerboard sind die geilen Vergleiche:
> 
> Fahrerflucht mit Personenschaden vs.





Von Fahrerflucht war gar nicht die Rede...

Aber davon ab, woran hättest Du es denn gemessen ??? Mir ist grad nichts andres unter gekommen....#6


----------



## olaf70 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Stimmt ,jetzt hab ich es auch geschnallt! 
Denn ist ja alles in Butter:m !


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Geht es hier um Puffs oder Scheinpflicht allgemein?
> 
> Der Schein macht niemanden zum besseren Angler. Niemanden. Wer keinen Bock hat schläft während dem Kurs oder ließt die Bild, durchfallen fällt da doch schwer,




Da stimm ick mit ein, dat müsste/sollte verschärft werden, keine Frage. 


Aber da liegt der Knackpunkt, jeder Vollpfosten kann zur Prüfung gehen, diese bestehen, danach errinnert er sich an nichts mehr und darf fischen. Ick pers. wäre sogar noch härter und würde sagen "Jedes Jahr Nachprüfung" (OHNE KOSTEN). Wer die packt bekommt gegen Zahlung seine Jahresmarke.   Ach wat würden sich die Gewässer/Fischbestände erholen .....


----------



## la_familia_ (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



fischcatcher95 schrieb:


> Da jetzt oft der Aufruf kam, das man da auch einen Schein braucht kann ich dazu nur sagen das wir in BW im Vorbereitungslehrgang gelernt haben das man bei so Zuchtanlagen (liebevoll forellenpuffs genannt) auch ohne Angelschein angeln DARF! Solang die Anlage unter 0,25hektar und keinen Anschluss an ein anderes Gewässer hat.
> 
> Die hatten einigen von uns sogar erlaubt gehabt und zugeschaut als wir an einer solchen anlage waren und geangelt haben....
> 
> ...




Fischereirecht ist Ländersache... Bei uns in MV musst du einen gültigen Fischereischein haben. Hast nen schönen Gartenteich aufm Hof und willst den Spiegel fangen, den du mal vor 5 Jahren eingesetzt hast...-> Dein Gewässer, dein Grundstück... Fischereirecht liegt bei dir, da dein Teich etc ABER DU MUSST EINEN GÜLTIGES FISCHEREISCHEIN HABEN!!!!!

Auch sone Sache wie mit diesem Forellenpuff... Hatte da mal ne schöne Diskusion mit Schwiegeropa. Der Lebenslanger Cop gewesen und denn kommt son Jungspund an und sagt, das was du mit Oma da immer machst, darfste nich machen. Wieso, meint er. Ich zahle ja dafür dort, dass wir unsere Peitschen da reinhalten können, was soll denn daran verboten sein.. Er wollte mir das nicht glauben. Geilste war, dass er einmal im Jahr wohl immer Besuch bekommt und mit denen an den Angelteich in Dobbin fährt. Alle keinen gültigen FS... Denn hab ich ihm die dazugehörigen Gesetztestexte gesendet und der war wirklich sprachlos. Jetzt stell dir vor, meint er. Ich angel mit meinen ganzen Kumpeln da und denn kommt da einer und die werden angezeigt wegen Fischwilderei. Wie schlimm wäre das für mich. Jede Ausgabestelle von Angelberechtigungen MUSS einen gültigen FS einfordern bevor sie die Papiere ausstellen! Und ein Forellenpuff macht nüscht anderes.. Denn er hat das Fischereirecht auf dem Gelände.. Aber Privat stellt sich nicht über Gesetz!!!


----------



## la_familia_ (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Da stimm ick mit ein, dat müsste/sollte verschärft werden, keine Frage.
> 
> 
> Aber da liegt der Knackpunkt, jeder Vollpfosten kann zur Prüfung gehen, diese bestehen, danach errinnert er sich an nichts mehr und darf fischen. Ick pers. wäre sogar noch härter und würde sagen "Jedes Jahr Nachprüfung" (OHNE KOSTEN). Wer die packt bekommt gegen Zahlung seine Jahresmarke.   Ach wat würden sich die Gewässer/Fischbestände erholen .....




Dafür gibts die Fischereiaufsicht und die Wasserbullen die eben auch genau auf das achten...#h Und wenn man die gefangenen Fische sehen will sieht man die wie abgeschlagen wurden!!!


----------



## franja1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



la_familia_ schrieb:


> Fischereirecht ist Ländersache... Bei uns in MV musst du einen gültigen Fischereischein haben. Hast nen schönen Gartenteich aufm Hof und willst den Spiegel fangen, den du mal vor 5 Jahren eingesetzt hast...-> Dein Gewässer, dein Grundstück... Fischereirecht liegt bei dir, da dein Teich etc ABER DU MUSST EINEN GÜLTIGES FISCHEREISCHEIN HABEN!!!!!


....soll ich das so verstehen...den ,, gekauften" :q
http://www.mcpom.info/reisethemen/angelurlaub/fischereischein/
...oder meinst Du die Prüfung für einen richtigen Fischereischein....


----------



## franja1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ich habe noch nie einen Fischereischein oder wie sich das Ding auch immer nennt besessen.
> Angele aber schon gut 35 Jahre , bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Angler ?
> Fehlt mir Wissen weil ich keinen Angelschein habe ?
> ...



@ Udo |good:und bevor es Fragen gibt...ja ich habe einen Fischereischein...seit 1981...sogar noch mit den Solimarken:vik:


----------



## la_familia_ (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



franja1 schrieb:


> ....soll ich das so verstehen...den ,, gekauften" :q
> http://www.mcpom.info/reisethemen/angelurlaub/fischereischein/
> ...oder meinst Du die Prüfung für einen richtigen Fischereischein....


du brauchst einen gültiges FS...

Wenn der Tourischein gültigkeit hat ist dieser gültig! und somit zählt er denn dort auch...


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

im angelschein lernt man keinen umgang, also ist er unnötig. ich hab z.b. gelernt das es ok is seine aale über nacht in einem eimer zu lagern. ist das artgerecht, ich glaub nicht. und wer von euch tötet seine köfis mit herzsticht?
also erst mal nachdenken und dann aufregen.


----------



## Forellen Jo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich hab auch noch keinen Schein und angel deswegen, wenn ich mal gehe, an Forellenseen...
Auch wenn es verboten ist, im Normalfall kontrolliert keiner und nur dort kann ich ungestört dem Hobby nachgehen.

Wissen wie man einen Fisch tötet hab ich mir unter anderem im Internet angeeignet und ich denke ich gehe auch waidgerechter mit ihnen um als so manch anderer mit nem Angelschein..

Es geht mir einfach darum dass ich es nicht einsehe 200 Euro (so viel kostet der doch?)
für sonen dämlichen Schein auf den Tisch zu legen, nur damit ich offiziell die Erlaubnis habe ne Rute in die Hand zu nehmen -.-

Bin Schüler und muss das Geld was ich habe in andere Sachen investieren also ist son Schein zur Zeit leider nich drin.
Wenn ich das nötige Geld hätte würd ich´s machen aber da ich eh nicht oft die Zeit zum Angeln finde lohnt es sich einfach nicht zur Zeit so viel Geld da reinzustecken, zumal ja an den Teichen eh nich kontrolliert wird

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich hab auch riesigen Spaß wenn ich dort angeln gehe,ist mit Sicherheit interessanter als irgendwo den ganzen Tag am Bach zu sitzen und kein Fisch zu fangen.
Da such ich mir lieber ne schöne naturgelegene Forellenanlage raus und hab dann auch Erfolg, denn regelmäßig angeln gehe ich sowieso nicht und wenn ich dann gehe macht es mir dort genug Spaß sodass ich jederzeit wieder hingehen würde ;-)

Jetzt hagelt´s sowieso wieder von allen Seiten Kritik aber is mir egal, so is meine Meinung dazu


----------



## olbi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

logisch muss ich mich an die bestehenden gesetze halten,sonst ist der schein wech.
der angelschein ist für drei jahre und kostet 15 euro,aber nur für in spanien gemeldete personen,andere haben rein theoretisch nicht die möglichkeit zu angeln.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

 forellen jo: was heißt kritik? wie alt bist Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Wenn du noch unter16 bist, kannst du dir zumidnestens bei uns in NRW einen Jugendfischereischein kaufen, der dir erlaubt, mit einem Erwachsenen mit Schein an so nen Puff zu fahren. Állerdings kann ich persönlich das nicht verstehen, dass du lieber an nen Puff fährst, als an einen natürlichen Bach...|bigeyes aber gut, jedem das Seine!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Forellen Jo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ja lol, wie soll ich denn an nem Bach fischen wenn ich keinen Schein hab, da is die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt und dementsprechend bestraft zu werden mit Sicherheit höher als an nem Fopu.
Naja und wie gesagt, unbedingt sonen riesiges Verlangen an nem Bach zu fischen und dafür so viel Kohle zu zahlen seh ich nich ein da ich auch den den Teichen meinen Spaß habe ;-)

Edit: Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen Teichen du angeln gehst, aber da wo ich bin ist es nich so schlimm, von wegen alle 2 m der nächste Angler und son Scheiß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Bei manchen Leuten finde ich es echt nicht schlimm das sie keinen Schein haben und deswegen "nur" am Forellenpuff angeln. Hat ja auch sein gutes... :m


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Natürlich hat sowas echt gute Seiten, z.B. für Forellen jo. Ich kenne ihn zwar nicht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er einer dieser Teich-Schweine ist. @forellen jo: stimmt, dass du ohne schein nicht am Bach angeln darfst, aber wenn du den jugendfischereischein kaufst (7-10 € oder so) kannst du mit nem erwachsenen hin. Naja, ich hab schon an mehreren Puff gefischt. Von wirklicher Badewanne bis großer see. Z.B. die forellenzucht Mohnen bei mir in der Nähe, das ist schon okay, aber am Naturgewässer macht mir das Angeln mehr Spaß, auch wenn ich nicht immer so erfolgreich wie am Puff bin. Aber mir geht es nicht nur um Fang.
grüße
jogi


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten finde ich es echt nicht schlimm das sie keinen Schein haben und deswegen "nur" am Forellenpuff angeln. Hat ja auch sein gutes... :m


 

Ich dachte ähnliches:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch riesigen Spaß wenn ich dort angeln gehe,ist mit Sicherheit interessanter als irgendwo den ganzen Tag am Bach zu sitzen und kein Fisch zu fangen.


 


Das wiederum kann nur jemand behaupten, der noch nie an einem Bach geangelt hat.


----------



## Forellen Jo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Bin aber schon über 16 und kann mir deswegen auch keinen Jugendfischereischein zulegen ;-)

@Kohlmeise: Ja hab ich ja auch nicht, eigentlich kann ich mir die Behauptung auch nicht rausnehmen weil ich nich weiß wie es ist dort zu Angeln,war eigentlich nur ne Vermutung =p


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich denke mal das es sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile gibt und man beides abwägen kann... und man kommt auf keine richtige Lösung


Gruß
David


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich habe füher ja selber ohne Schein an solchen Gewässern geangelt und finde es auch gut das es sowas gibt aber es gibt auch leute die nicht wissen wie man den Fisch richtig tötet und so weiter und das ist natürlich wieder von Nachteil -.-

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also - schwieriges Thema.

Da ich meinen Schein schon seit meiner Kindheit habe, könnte es mir egal sein, aber:

Vorausgesetzt, es findet eine Art Aufsicht durch den Betreiber statt, dann finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut, dass man faktisch in so mancher Anlage auch ohne Schein angeln kann, 

weil:

1. Es mir lieber ist, die Leute ohne Schein angeln dort, als an den Gewässern, für die ich Karten habe - dort zahlen sie wenigstens für ihren Fisch und werden beaufsichtigt / angeleitet.

2. Ist diese Art des Angelns beinahe die einzige Möglichkeit, praktische Erfahrungen zu sammeln, bevor man den Schein macht.

Stellt Euch vor, es gäbe in der Fahrschule nur Theoriestunden und nach der Prüfung würden alle losfahren...!?

3. Ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Betreibers, Scheine zu kontrollieren.

In der Regel steht in jeder Anlage ein Hinweis direkt am Eingang oder in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (mitunter auch "Regeln" genannt), dass man zum angeln dort einen Fischereischein benötigt.

Wer dann dort hingeht, gibt konkludent zu verstehen, dass er auch einen Schein hat, indem er sich hinsetzt, bezahlt und angelt.

Also - sollte eine (öffentlich rechtlich legitimierte) Kontrolle stattfinden hilft es keinem Angler zu sagen, "der Chef hat meinen Schein aber garnicht sehen wollen", sondern es reicht schon aus, wenn auf die Fischereischeinpflicht irgendwo halbwegs einsehbar hingewiesen wurde (die Rechtsprechnung verlangt die "Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme", um solche allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen Vertragsbestandteil werden zu lassen.)


Da ich selber ohnehin meinen Schein habe und auch öfters an Forellenteichen angeln gehe, ist es mir Wurst, ob meine Mitangler dort einen Schein haben, oder nicht.

Wenn ich jemand dabei sehe, wie er nicht vernünftig mit Fischen umgeht, dann mache ich es so, wie an den Gewässern, an denen nur Scheininhaber fischen:

Ich weise die Person ggf. freundlich auf Fehlverhalten hin und jut is.

Die Erfahrung zeigt leider, dass der Schein NICHT davor schützt, Mist zu bauen, denn ich habe in 30 Jahren Angelei schon genügend Dinge bei Scheininhabern & Vereinsanglern erlebt, die einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Boiliefresser3000 schrieb:


> Ich habe füher ja selber ohne Schein an solchen Gewässern geangelt und finde es auch gut das es sowas gibt aber es gibt auch leute die nicht wissen wie man den Fisch richtig tötet und so weiter und das ist natürlich wieder von Nachteil -.-
> 
> Mfg Boiliefresser3000


 
...anscheinend gibt es auch leider viele Menschen MIT Schein, die auch nicht wissen, wie man mit gefangenen Fischen umzugehen hat...!

Da hilft auch kein Stück Papier, wenn der Verstand fehlt!

E.


----------



## alex g (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich geh am Füttersee in geiselwind angeln ,selber ohne schein (bin erst 12) aber mit Begleitung von nem Bekannten mit Schein


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Wieso schreibst "bin erst 12"... das sollte doch kein Hinderniss sein mal bei uns darfst ab 10 den Schein machen.

Ich geb dir mal nen Tipp mach den Schein so schnell wie möglich - der wird immer schwieriger/zeitintensiver und *vorallem auch immer teurer !!!*


----------



## franky04 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hallo zusammen,

sofern man sich vernünftig verhält am Fopu und anfangs auch jemand dabei ist, der einem die Basic's erklärt, halte ich das Fischen ohne Schein dort durchaus für sinnvoll.
Das war auch bei mir der Start um mit dem Anglervirus infiziert zu werden und sich intensiver damit zu Beschäftigen.
Nun stelle ich gerade meine erste eigene Ausstattung für den Teich zusammen und mache beim nächsten Prüfungstermin in Bochum meinen Schein.
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit nicht gehabt, wäre ich wohl nie zum Angeln gekommen.

VG, Frank


----------



## Janbr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht wirklich. Wenn wir uns die verschiedenen Pruefungsordnungen in Deutschland anschauen, dann kann ich auch nicht wirklich ueberall von "Sachkunde" sprechen.

Wenn man sich den Troet durchliesst, wird der Schein hauefig gesehen als waere er der Nachweis oder die Befaehigung mit Fischen waidgerecht umzugehen.

Nur zur Erinnerung, es gibt in jedem BL eine andere Regelung. Ich hab um 2000 meinen Schein in Bayern gemacht, damals gab es den sog. Schlachttermin, bei dem praktisch gezeigt wird wie ein Fisch "regelkonform" ins Jenseits befoerdert wird. Aber es gibt BL, da kann man sich den Schein auf dem Amt holen (z.B. Stockangelrecht Bremen) oder es gibt lediglich eine kurze Pruefung. Warum soll eine theoretische Pruefung unbedingt dazu befaehigen einen Fisch tierschutsgerecht zu toeten?

Ich denke mir hier hauefig, das unsere Einstellung ganz schoen anmassend ist. Es wird so dargestellt, als wuerde die anglerische Ausbildung in Deutschland auf einem absolut hohem Niveau durchgefuehrt werden. Wenn man einige Beitraege hier liesst, hat man das Gefuehl, das man in Deutschland ueberall mind. 30 Theoriestunden vor der Pruefung nachweisen muss. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. 

Was macht einen Angler mit Schein, bei den derzeit geltenden unterschiedlichsten Pruefungsordnungen und Inhalten, aus tierschutsrechtlicher Sicht besser als einen Angler ohne Schein?

Es stimmt auch nicht, das Deutschland das einzige Land auf der Welt ist, in der man eine Pruefung machen muss. Ich hab in der Schweiz gelebt und auch hier muss man seine Sachkunde unter beweis stellen um den sog. SaNa (Sachkundigen Nachweis) zu erhalten, ohne den man keine Jahrespatente erwerben kann.

Ich will hier wirklich niemanden angreifen, aber diese Doppelmoral geht mir teilweise einfach zu weit. Wir sind keine besseren Angler, nur weil wir eine Pappe haben auf der steht das wir irgendwann einmal evtl. ein paar Fragen zum Thema Angelei beantwortete haben.

Ich rate einfach jedem hier, der ein Problem damit hat, das ein Fisch nicht zu 100% exakt so getoetet wird, wie es das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz vorschreibt, auf Seefisch und auch Zuchtfisch zu verzichten. Denn wer glaubt, das jeder Fisch auf einem modernen Fangschiff zuerst betaeubt und dann mit Kiemenschnitt getoetet wird, der taeumt.

Der Ruf nach "Waidgerechtigkeit" ist meiner Meinung nach der Versuch davon abzulenken, das wir aus Spass und Sportlichkeit Lebewesen mit der Angel fangen, obwohl wir das ernaehrungstechnisch heute nicht mehr noetig haetten. Wir versuchen uns selbst etwas schoen zu reden und unser Handeln zu begruenden. Es klingt hart, aber so ist es, ich angle aus Spass, aus keinem anderen Grund. Fuer diesen Spass muessen andere Lebewesen Dinge ertragen, die Ihnen so wahrscheinlich nicht gefallen. Das ist das Leben.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Hunter86 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

also ich habe auch keinen schein und weis wie ich einen fisch weidgerecht töte oder wie die mindest Maße sind oder Schonzeit was ich von manchen schein Inhabern leider nicht sagen konnte die ihren fisch nur Betäubt  haben und dann einfach in ne Plastik tüte geschmissen haben weder dessen wussten was für ein fisch am haken ist


----------



## Janbr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Und wie Hunter schon schreibt:

Wer von euch mit Schein traut sich zu Schraetzer, Streber und Zingel zu unterscheiden?

Wer hat schonmal einen Nerfling gefangen und kann Ihn vom Frauennerfling unterscheiden?

Ich kanns nicht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## XDrMGX (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Also erstmal zum Threadersteller:

Das was du schreibst (first topic von dir) ist schlicht und einfach FALSCH!!!

1. in jedem deutschen FoPu wird ein Angelschein benoetigt! (ausser bei Gewaessern unter 0,5h (so in S-H)) 
2. Jedes Kind unter 12 oder 14 (hab ich jetzt verplant) darf mit begleitung eines erwachsenen angeln. GILT auch fuer Freigewaesser!!

So nun zur meiner Meinung: Ich wuerde es begruessen, wenn Leute ohne Schein an Forellensee angeln duerften. Diese sollten aber vom Paechter einmal eingewiesen werden, wie man ein Fisch toetet. 
Aber dies ist nur notwendig, wenn die Person ohne Angelschein nur in Begleitung von Leuten die ebenfalls keinen Angelschein haben. Sobald eine Begleitperson von denen ein Schein hat, ist dies ueberfluessig, da die Person mit Angelschein ihn sozusagen einweisen koennte.

Weil mal ganz ehrlich, wer hat schon bock ein Schein zu machen, wenn er/sie nicht mal weiss, wieviel spass das macht?
Ich glaube auch, dass ca. 90% der Angler, bevor sie ueberhaupt den Schein gemacht haben, ohne Schein mal irgendwo geangelt haben. Ob Legal oder illigal ist nebensache. Ich selbst wuerde heute kein Schein besitzen, wenn ich nicht damals am FoPu war um dort meine Rute mal reinzuhalten.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden - es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche... 
Es gibt BUNDESLÄNDER, in denen KEINE Fischereischeinpflicht mit abgelegter Prüfung besteht, um einen Erlaubnisschein zu bekommen. Niedersachsen gehört beispielsweise dazu (s. http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...ischGNDpP57&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint (§ 57 Nds. FischG)). Es reicht ein Personalausweis aus - fraglich ist nur, ob der Fischereiberechtigte/Pächter ihm das Ding aushändigt. Dürfen darf er!
Dito Brandenburg "Friedfischangelregelung": solange kein Kunstköder oder Köderfisch benutzt wird, bedarf es keinen Fischereischein (http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/files/BB-FischG.pdf)
Klärt doch sowas erst mal ab, bevor hier wieder wild diskutiert wird.


----------



## Janbr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

@XDrMGX

Aber in den allermeisten Faellen muss doch von einem Fischereischeinanwaerter auch nicht nachgewiesen bzw. vorgemacht werden, dass er einen Fisch toeten kann um den Fischereischein zu bekommen, oder? 

Also warum soll jemand ohne Schein sein Koennen unter beweis stellen und jemand mit Schein nicht?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## XDrMGX (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

@Janbr

der Paechter soll nur das noetigste sagen, wie z.b. Fisch betauben, dann kiemschnitt oder herzstich. Die leute sollens natuerlich nicht nachmachen, sondern nur bewusst sein, wie es geht. Weil wenn ich damals ohn jemanden unterwegs gewesen waere der ahnung haette und ich zufaellig nen fisch gefangen haette, ich wuesste nicht was ich machen soll. Ich wuerde ihn wahrscheinlich 1x kraetig aufm kopp hauen und dat waerst.

im fischereiseminar hat man ja gelernt (ich zumindest) dass man fisch betaueben, dann nen Schnitt durhc Herz oder Kiemen machen muss. Selbst habe ich das beim Kurs auch nicht machen duerfen, aber seit dem wusste ich, wie man ein Fisch waidgerecht abschlachtet.


----------



## Janbr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

@ Franky

Eben und in welchem BL ist ein praktischer Nachweis der Sachkunde beim Fischtoeten pflicht? Nirgends. In Bayern gibt es (oder gab es?) wie gesagt mal den Schlachtermin, aber der ist nicht Teil der Pruefung.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Wissensstand im Bezug auf "sachkundiges Toeten von Fischen" bei 95% der Scheininhaber zu Beginn Ihres Hobbys nicht besser als das "ungepruefter" Neulinge.

Also was solls, warum dann den Schein am Puff?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Wenn schon kein "Schein am Puff", dann muss man konsequenterweise auch gleich die gesamte Prüfungs/Scheinrelevanz in Frage stellen und das "holländische" Modell fahren - was mir persönlich nicht unrecht wäre!


----------



## Janbr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Wie du schon sagst, in die eine oder andere Richtung muesste die Pruefungssituatuin wohl ueberdacht werden. Die Diskussion ist aber hier fehl am Platz.

Was ich viel mehr sagen will, wir muessen vom hohen Ross runterkommen, dass unsere derzeitige Ausbildung dazu fuehrt gut ausgebildete, "waidgerechte" Angler auszubilden. Das Ergebnis oder das Zeugnis unserer Ausbildung, naemlich der Schein, ist meiner Meinung nach haeufig das Papier nicht wert auf dem er steht und sagt rein gar nicht ueber den Kenntnisstand des Anglers im Bezug auf "Waidgerechtigkeit" und sachgemaessen Toeten aus.

Ich kann das, "ohne Schein werden die Fische gequaelt" Geschrei nicht mehr hoeren. Was sieht denn die Ausbildung vor (wenn es ueberhaupt eine gibt), eine theoretische, allgemeine Anleitung. Das wars. Das kann ich aber auch auf einen Flyer drucken, oder?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## AWU13 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Warum nicht, muß Alles geregelt werden?

http://www.literatourseite.de/?tag=grau-ist-alle-theorie

Ich baue auf den gesunden Menschen-Tier-Verstand#h.


----------



## franja1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



AWU13 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, muß Alles geregelt werden?
> 
> http://www.literatourseite.de/?tag=grau-ist-alle-theorie
> 
> Ich baue auf den gesunden Menschen-Tier-Verstand#h.


|good:
viel zuviel Aufregung aber echt ma...war vor zwei Wochen auf der Ostsee...mit echten ,,Scheininhabern"...da hab ich aber dann so meine Zweifel bekommen...kay es war nicht gerade windstill...aber naja ...so richtig waidgerecht konnte ich es aber auch nicht deuten wenn von 3 Mann nur einer in der Lage ist den lütten Dorsch mal eine aufn Kopp zu hauen...über Kiemenschnitt zwecks ausbluten reden wir lieber auch nicht...also nur weil man einen Schein hat ist man auch nicht automatisch perfekt...
nebenbei ich habe den Schein seit 1981 und kenn etliche Angler die keinen Schein (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) haben die sich wirklich Angler nennen können#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Und wie Hunter schon schreibt:
> 
> Wer von euch mit Schein traut sich zu Schraetzer, Streber und Zingel zu unterscheiden?
> 
> ...




Genau so ist das, Jan. Aber man muß gar nicht so kompliziert werden, es scheitert oft schon bei Karausche oder Giebel, Rapfen oder Döbel, ganz zu schweigen von Aland und Döbel. 

Zur Prüfungspflicht kann man ganz neutral und wertfrei nur folgendes feststellen:

1.) Es ist ein Scheinargument gegenüber dem Tierschutz

2.) Es ist eine ständige Einnahmequelle für Vereine und Verbände

3.) Die Menge der absolut notwendigen Wissensgebiete passt auf ein Faltblatt

4.) Man muß sich trotz Prüfung ständig über evtle. Änderungen im Fischereigesetz informieren. Beispiel NRW, wo der Aal seit März diesen Jahres ein Schonmaß von 50 cm hat.
Der Prüfling, der im Herbst 09 seinen Schein gemacht hat, weiß was anderes. Und der größte Teil derer, die sich nicht im Internet rumtreiben weiß das auch nicht. 

5.) Der wahre Grund, warum so viele " geprüfte " Angler den Wegfall der Prüfung ablehnen ist die unsinnige Befürchtung, dass dann Horden von Menschen die Gewässer stürmen.

6.) Wird " wegfall der Prüfung " immer gleichgesetzt mit " wegfall des Fischereischeins ". Das muss und sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Janbr (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hi Ralle,



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Janbr*
> _Und wie Hunter schon schreibt:
> 
> ...


Ein wirklich wichtiger Schritt waere es denke ich erstmal die Anforderungen bundesweit zu vereinheitlichen (und daran wird es schon scheitern).

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 6.) Wird " wegfall der Prüfung " immer gleichgesetzt mit " wegfall des Fischereischeins ". Das muss und sollte nicht sein.



Exakt so sehe ich das auch! Genauso würden mich Lehrgänge auf freiwilliger Basis ansprechen, in denen Theorie und Praxis vermittelt wird. Allein diese z. T. "Stunden/Kurspflicht", um in einigen BL zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, ist m. E. n. hanebüchen. Wenn das dann noch in einmaligen Prüfungstermine gipfelt, muss man sich doch wirklich fragen, wer daran Interesse haben könnte. Angelgerätehersteller und -händler sicher nicht! Wirtschaftliches Handeln - und damit meine ich nicht, Einnahmen aus Prüfungsgebühren etc. - ist für mich ebenfalls etwas anderes. 

"Man" muss nur entsprechende Anreize schaffen, um diesen ganzen (meiner Meinung nach) antiquierten Vorgang endlich bundeseinheitlich zu vereinfachen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, wer das vorantreiben kann. 
Die Verbände? Nachdem, was sich da offenbar in HH abspielt, sicherlich nicht... 
Vereine? Vielleicht schon eher. Die Aussicht auf Mehreinnahmen durch mehr Mitglieder sind sicherlich sexy. Hier würde ich auch beispielsweise eine Möglichkeit für Lehrgänge sehen - ob kostenfrei oder auf "Selbstkostenbasis" seitens des Vereins sei mal dahingestellt.
Angler selbst? Ich fürchte, auch wenn wir eine gewisse Masse darstellen, wird es zu große Differenzen geben. Wir hauen uns ja schon bei einigen Schlagwörtern selbst den Kopf ein...


----------



## Janbr (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*



> "Man" muss nur entsprechende Anreize schaffen, um diesen ganzen (meiner Meinung nach) antiquierten Vorgang endlich bundeseinheitlich zu vereinfachen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, wer das vorantreiben kann.


 
Genau daran wird es scheitern. Zum einen ist das Fischereirecht (und somit auch die Pruefung) Laendersache. Zum anderen denke ich mir, das viele Angler und Verbaende ueberhaupt kein Interesse habe die Pruefung zu veraendern. Wie Ralle schon sagt, haben viele Angst davor, das danach 100.000de uber unsere Gewaesser herfallen und diese innerhalb von 14 Tagen leerfischen. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

also ich seh das so, dass die Prüfung einfach nur eine formale Sache,die aber meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt, weil die ganzen Sachen gelernt werden und nach der Prüfung leider häufig eh nicht mehr angewendet werden. Außerdem lern man solche Sachen wie Fische töten etc. nur praktisch, aber das hilft einem dann auch nichts, wenn man den ersten Fisch vor den Füßen liegen hat und nicht mehr weiß, was man machen soll. Im Prinzip müsste hier in Deutschland: erstens öfters kontrolliert werden, 2. eine art "Vorfischen" stattfinden, bei dem man unter einer Jury einen Fisch fängt und den dann artgerecht tötet und abhakt etc. Aber sowas ist halt sehr schwierig bis gar nicht durchzusetzen. Und noch eine schwierigkeit wäre, dass dann sicherlich manche angler nur bei diesem vorführfischen artgerecht angeln und später wiedre so wie früher nicht artgerecht... ach ja, den fischereischein bekommt man erst nach diesem vorführangeln ausgestellt...

Oder?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## franky04 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

mal 'ne dumme Frage:
Ist denn ein Besuch am Fopu nicht Teil des "Lehrgangs" um das erlernte auch in der Praxis mal umzusetzen? 
Das wäre ja sonst wie Fahrschule ohne Fahren.


----------



## Öpken82 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

Hi,
also ein Besuch am FoPu ist nicht Teil des "Lehrgangs", zumal du in NRW ja nichmal einen Lehrgang absolvieren musst. Also fleißig lernen, zur Prüfung gehn und sich danach freuen.:vik:


----------



## franja1 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Forellenangeln ohne Schein?*

,,Ist denn ein Besuch am Fopu nicht Teil des "Lehrgangs" um das erlernte  auch in der Praxis mal umzusetzen?"

wäre doch mal eine gute Ausrede bei der Kontrolle
aber obs hilft....


----------

